# Breeder in Arizona area



## kbarker1985 (3 mo ago)

Hello Everyone.
New to this forum. I am looking for a Standard Poodle Puppy prefer Red poodle.
Any Recommendations on a good breeder would be really appreciate it ..
We are in Phoenix Arizona area open to California Nevada as well.
Thank you
K


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome to PF!

Would this be your first dog/poodle/standard/search for a quality breeder?

We have a great tip for you. The Enchanted Poodle Club (New Mexico officially and all points round) breeder referral doyenne is one of our members, Johanna.


*PC Breeder Referral:**Johanna Johanson*[email protected]

We'd also recommend the Poodle Club of America in general.

PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

West of the Mississippi Breeder List
Microsoft Word - breeder_members_west_mississippi_may_12_2022.docx (poodleclubofamerica.org)

East of the Mississippi
pca_active_breeder_members_east_of_mississippi_march_17_2022.pdf (poodleclubofamerica.org)

Some Poodle Club links are in the PF Breeder List also, as well as some previously member-recommended breeders.








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





I'm sure others will drop by .


----------



## kbarker1985 (3 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Welcome to PF!
> 
> Would this be your first dog/poodle/standard/search for a quality breeder?
> 
> ...


Thank you!! Is not our first dog.We lost our 13 years old doberman 3 weeks ago. still miss him so much. This will be our first standard poodle.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I would recommend: 

Home | Cinnfullysweet Standard Poodles (cinnfullysweetstandards.com) 

Marquis Diamond Standard Poodles | Facebook - looks like they have a current litter with reds!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear about your Dobie. They're beautiful dogs.

How did you decide on a standard poodle? If you haven't had much up close and personal experience, you may find that any previous breed experience isn't necessarily going to prepare you for a poodle.

More than a couple of members have remarked on the similarities between poodles and human toddlers .

A few tips:

Use the Search box for "land shark" and "jumping". 

They are smart, very smart, but don't mistake that as necessarily being the same as "easy to train". Smart for poodles means they THINK.

Poodles are smart, savvy, sensitive, and selfish. They observe, reason, consider and conclude, with more than a bit of "What's in it for me?". They aren't a separate part of your life, they're smack in the middle of it and thrive with that. It's hard to make clear just how "not alone" you'll be with a poodle in your life, not in an unhealthy way for either of you, but because that's what you both sign up for.

_"Poodles are Labs with a college education. My Poodle will do anything your Labrador will do. After a day of retrieving in the field, your Lab wants to curl up and snore in front of the fire. My Poodle wants to be a fourth at bridge and tell naughty stories."
Anne Rogers Clark, the famous handler, all breed judge and Poodle breeder.

Furness 1891
The American Book of the Dog (1891)

"....He is also, in my opinion, more susceptible of education than any other member of his race, seeming to have an innate love for tricks, and needing only to understand what you wish to do it immediately, and then enjoy the fun of it as much as you do.

"Yet, notwithstanding his wonderful intelligence, the greatest patience is required in teaching each new trick. Remember that he is even more anxious to understand you than you are to make him comprehend what you wish, and that a word of encouragement or a friendly pat on the head goes ten times as far as a scolding or a blow. At the same time, bear in mind that the greatest firmness is required, for if a dog for a moment suspects that your whole heart and soul are not in the matter, he at once thinks it must be of small consequence and loses all interest in it forthwith.

"Make him think you are both doing something for mutual amusement, and he will respond and do everything in his power to follow out your wishes, provided he is already firmly attached to you; and in this lies the secret of success or failure in all training; for as he cannot understand your language, he must know by heart all your gestures and intonations...."_

Poodles believe in equal rights  

You're in for an amazing ride!


----------



## kbarker1985 (3 mo ago)

MaizieFrosty said:


> I would recommend:
> 
> Home | Cinnfullysweet Standard Poodles (cinnfullysweetstandards.com)
> 
> Marquis Diamond Standard Poodles | Facebook - looks like they have a current litter with reds!


Yes, I have emailed Marquis Diamond.Susan is at a dog show in southern California. Somehow after 2nd email when I ask for more information about their puppies, and parent's Temperament photos etc. Never heard from them again. 
Hopefully maybe after Susan gets back from the dog show?
I will check it out "Cunnfullysweet " 
Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## kbarker1985 (3 mo ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your Dobie. They're beautiful dogs.
> 
> How did you decide on a standard poodle? If you haven't had much up close and personal experience, you may find that any previous breed experience isn't necessarily going to prepare you for a poodle.
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes my doberman was a sweet boy. Very kinda and smart. A big giant lapdog lol. Standard Poodle because of the stigma surrounding them also their looks. we have a silver poodle in our neighborhood wow what a beauty! I did some research, watched videos from YouTube etc.. They are Friendly, smart, and NO shedding! 
Thought about Goldendoodle, aka designer dog. Well If I go with a 75% poodle and 25 of Golden retriever. Why not just go 100% poodle..😀


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

kbarker1985 said:


> Yes, I have emailed Marquis Diamond.Susan is at a dog show in southern California. Somehow after 2nd email when I ask for more information about their puppies, and parent's Temperament photos etc. Never heard from them again.
> Hopefully maybe after Susan gets back from the dog show?
> I will check it out "Cunnfullysweet "
> Thank you for the recommendation.


You're welcome  

Oh yes, breeders who show need more time to respond, especially if they're at a show or just home from a show


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

kbarker1985 said:


> I have emailed Marquis Diamond.


One of our members for sure has a poodle from Marquis Diamond. I hope she'll pop in to offer her perspective.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> One of our members for sure has a poodle from Marquis Diamond. I hope she'll pop in to offer her perspective.


My dogs used to play regularly with a Marquis Diamond dog. She had a wonderful temperament.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Kbarker1985, I maintain a list of reputable poodle breeders in the Southwest. If you want it, just email me at [email protected].


----------



## ChubbyFit (7 mo ago)

Johanna said:


> Kbarker1985, I maintain a list of reputable poodle breeders in the Southwest. If you want it, just email me at [email protected].


Hi Joanna, I am also starting to look for a breeder. May I also email you for the list? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Of course. I just need an email address to send it.


----------



## ChubbyFit (7 mo ago)

Johanna said:


> Of course. I just need an email address to send it.


Thank you I sent you an email!


----------

